# What would you use to defend against this?



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

**Mods, I didn't know which weapons forum to put this in; please move to the appropriate one, if warranted.**

Saw this on the news this morning. 
It wont come yet, but I can see a time not too far away when it will. 
Is there anything that comes to mind to defend against it? 
Thanks!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A combo. I am certain that 3" shotgun slugs and .300 win mag rounds will wreck it. Water, as I doubt that it is waterproof. Thermite/Greek fire will wreck anything.
Also, barriers, booby-traps and obstacles as well. Run into it with a vehicle.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

5.56, 7.62 x 39, 7.62 x 51, 7.62 x 54, . . . just to mention a few.

Bobcat, bulldozer, skid loader, John Deere, . . . 

Chain saw, . . . steel dart from cross bow, . . . 

He's / She's / It's, . . . just a big lego toy, . . . easily defeated, . . . and at least for the next 20 or so years, . . . far too expensive to mass produce to the point of being a threat to any real local population.

Remember, . . . it cannot think, . . . reason, . . . or decide. It can only react, . . . "IF,............, then,..............". Humans can smile and say "Hmmmmmm", . . . tinkertoys cannot.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

This is where it's headed. Where's John Conner?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Anything, everything, and without remorse.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> Anything, everything, and without remorse.


Agree. Same with human attackers as well (the no remorse part).


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> 5.56, 7.62 x 39, 7.62 x 51, 7.62 x 54, . . . just to mention a few.
> 
> Bobcat, bulldozer, skid loader, John Deere, . . .
> 
> ...


Hi Dwight, My take is it will be sooner than 20 yrs...cost isn't a factor for some 'agencies' (both public and private). And, with the advancements in AI - that human 'Hmmmm... (without the smile)' might be in their toolbox before too long. Too bad there aren't teeny tiny EMPs deliverable with a pea-shooter.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Molotov cocktail, KISS.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

EMP might be effective


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Reality check..... We (meaning most people on this forum) can probably successfully defend against a few looters, possibly against a small slightly-organized group. If US soldiers (or that government controlled robot) attacks you may choose to go down in a blaze of fire but you will lose that contest (or "win" because you stood for what's right).

But saying that in a time without much law (SHTF) I doubt that most US soldiers will attack a family living within their constitutional rights. The same constitution they are sworn to defend.... think "Oath Keepers" or basic morality.

I refuse to roll over to a non-constitutional government (please don't argue what constitutes a constitutional government) . At the same time I refuse to have my family to follow me into that blaze of glory. Picture the mouse shooting the bird as the eagle swoops down on him. Does the mouse want his family standing behind him?

A side-thought. Our families would gladly also toss themselves into the fight to defend us. But for many if not most of the people on this site you are the primary knowledge base for their "prepper group". Without your knowledge your group may have the food ect but not the knowledge to stay safe for 6-24 months. Pick your battles wisely. @MountainGirl


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If I could get my hands on it, I would use one of these, a heavy duty wheel loader. 
Or, the old standby, a bulldozer








Call me a sentimentalist if you want to, but I like the old school method of smashing stuff.:laugh:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeppers..a .12 gauge slug can kill anything. Now that earth moving machine looks very similar to the one Klu Klux Kinevel was remored to have used in his famous stunt of trying to jump over 20 African Americans.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> EMP might be effective


I'm out of those. You got one to spare?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

I just wonder how long it will be until a private 
person builds one. Then uses it to walk into a bank
and rob the place.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

deleted Denton facebook


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Stockton said:


> I just wonder how long it will be until a private
> person builds one. Then uses it to walk into a bank
> and rob the place.


I I am working on it! So far have a toaster, old game boy and a Tamagotchi! All I need to do now is figure out where to attach the bayonet!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Stockton said:


> Anything, everything, and without remorse.


Careful now.

There was a video a couple of years ago where the robot continuously got pushed over by a company technician showing what the robot was capable of (getting back up).

There were many comments from folks who felt sorry for the robot as it's feelings were being hurt and it was unfair.

I kid you not.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> What would you use to defend against this?


An on/off switch.



Stockton said:


> I just wonder how long it will be until a private
> person builds one. Then uses it to walk into a bank
> and rob the place.


I'm guessing it would not be cheap to buy the parts need to build one and takes a few smarts as well. Those two attributes (brains/money) aren't usually a factor in people that rob banks. Now, of course, I could see someone doing just to see if they could do it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Hi Dwight, My take is it will be sooner than 20 yrs...cost isn't a factor for some 'agencies' (both public and private). And, with the advancements in AI - that human 'Hmmmm... (without the smile)' might be in their toolbox before too long. Too bad there aren't teeny tiny EMPs deliverable with a pea-shooter.


Sorry, MountainGirl, . . . that "Hmmmm" will NEVER be in the tool box of mechanical devices. That is human, . . . given by God almighty alone, . . . not capable of being duplicated or replicated by mere mortal man.

Yes, . . . bots can be programmed to outsmart the best chess players, checker players, jump over backward, etc: but not one of them can independently think ON THEIR OWN, . . . that for a bot, . . . is at least 2 billiion light years away, . . . even giving them the thinking ability of a common dog is far beyond man's capabilities.

Bot's react, . . . cannot plan ahead except that their "program" points them in the plan ahead direction, . . . but then again, . . . that was determined beforehand, . . . therefore it does not qualify as true "thinking" and planning.

No matter how sophisticated the programming, . . . there is that missing human link where we jump off the 2000 foot cliff into the icy waters of the creek below, . . . hoping the pool is deep enough that we can survive the plunge, . . . bots are not capable and never will be capable of that kind of "do or die" effort.

Simply put, . . . bots are toasters that learned how to fry, boil, broil, and make a salad, . . . not much more.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> An on/off switch.
> 
> I'm guessing it would not be cheap to buy the parts need to build one and takes a few smarts as well. Those two attributes (brains/money) aren't usually a factor in people that rob banks. Now, of course, I could see someone doing just to see if they could do it.


And you still make podcasts with Denton??? facebook. shame on you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A bunch of rice ball eating sandal wearing fighters armed mainly with small arms and artillery no bigger than 82MM mortars and 120MM rockets defeated the best military in the world that was armed with the most modern weapons of the time.

Google "Vietnam War"


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@dwight55

I appreciate your reply and understand what you are saying; I guess we'll just have to disagree about this one. You are right that artificial intelligence will not be at the level of human ability, but it will be a close enough approximation to cause real problems, and it's almost there now.

Here is a short video of AI _teaching itself_.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Have it hold a 5 pound jar of tannerite then get back 100 yards or so and blast it!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> **Mods, I didn't know which weapons forum to put this in; please move to the appropriate one, if warranted.**
> 
> Saw this on the news this morning.
> It wont come yet, but I can see a time not too far away when it will.
> ...


Looks like a gay male cheerleader to me. 
@MountainGirl,

to answer your question, I'd probably shoot the shit out of it with a 12 gauge pump shottie.

But that's just me...:vs_wave:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Looks like a gay male cheerleader to me.
> 
> @*MountainGirl* ,
> 
> ...


Heh heh...I got me one of those. Sounds good!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> Heh heh...I got me one of those. Sounds good!


Excellent!

Curious though...So where do you keep your gay male cheerleader?

Asking for a friend...lain:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Curious though...So where do you keep your gay male cheerleader?
> 
> Asking for a friend...lain:


Sure ya are. :devil:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lahti 20MM anti tank gun.

Molotov coctail.

Also 50 BMG APTI.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

dwight55 said:


> Sorry, MountainGirl, . . . that "Hmmmm" will NEVER be in the tool box of mechanical devices. That is human, . . . given by God almighty alone, . . . not capable of being duplicated or replicated by mere mortal man.
> 
> Yes, . . . bots can be programmed to outsmart the best chess players, checker players, jump over backward, etc: but not one of them can independently think ON THEIR OWN, . . . that for a bot, . . . is at least 2 billiion light years away, . . . even giving them the thinking ability of a common dog is far beyond man's capabilities.
> 
> ...


They could be armed and programmed to shoot at anything that is warmer than the ambient temperature by a certain percentage.
Not a Terminator, but could cause trouble.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Battery or muriatic acid in a polypro sprayer. Nitric acid might be better but harder to find.

Depending on visual imaging a big paint sprayer might disable it also.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> @dwight55
> 
> I appreciate your reply and understand what you are saying; I guess we'll just have to disagree about this one. You are right that artificial intelligence will not be at the level of human ability, but it will be a close enough approximation to cause real problems, and it's almost there now.
> 
> Here is a short video of AI _teaching itself_.


AI teaching itself on a computer is one thing, . . . putting it in a wiring harness, . . . pins, bolts, nuts, washers, rivets, rust, corrosion, temperature, humidity, chinese wiring harnesses, as well as mass production problems, . . .

Nahhh, . . . our great great grandchildren will be in nursing homes before that comes to pass, . . . if in fact this world stands that long.

Designing something, . . . and even making an operational example is all kids play compared to making it happen on any kind of a grand scale. Take a look at all the recalls there are on everything under the sun these days, . . . then put the multiplication factor into that for a robot that has "almost" human capacity, . . . you are talking exponential problems to the zenth degree.

Besides that, . . . their batteries have to be changed somewhere, . . . some how, . . . by some thing, . . . or some body. Stop the battery truck, . . . you stopped the army.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I like you Dwight. Thanks for your words.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I wonder what a taser would do. Anything?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

You could hack it.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

That was the first thought I had. It would be just like portable EMP.


MountainGirl said:


> I wonder what a taser would do. Anything?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much any weapon I own will. It is a machine . damage power source, a wire .They have not built one we can't stop yet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Trip wires


----------



## Winston Smith (Oct 21, 2017)

Use rope. The bloody thing would not have the dexterity to un-tie a simple knot.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I wonder what a taser would do. Anything?


 Now that is thinking out side the box. Crank up the power make the darts stick on rather than a stick in point.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

something like that will require several different gyros (solid state) take out one gyro the thing will flop on ground like a fish out of water. A simple surge of power (emp/tazer/eletric fence even) would do the job. Hell even improvising an electric mine feild (like the old fashion earthworm shocker principle) old chain link laying on the ground or just above the ground, using the ground itself as part of the circuit would do the trick. Already thinking of how to make it using an electric fence pulser and a 12 volt batter with a solar charger......


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> something like that will require several different gyros (solid state) take out one gyro the thing will flop on ground like a fish out of water. A simple surge of power (emp/tazer/eletric fence even) would do the job. Hell even improvising an electric mine feild (like the old fashion earthworm shocker principle) old chain link laying on the ground or just above the ground, using the ground itself as part of the circuit would do the trick. Already thinking of how to make it using an electric fence pulser and a 12 volt batter with a solar charger......


Ah..I like that. I wonder if the charge could be low enough for if wildlife bumped into it it would just bite them a little but no lasting damage...and still lay this thing on it's back.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Ah..I like that. I wonder if the charge could be low enough for if wildlife bumped into it it would just bite them a little but no lasting damage...and still lay this thing on it's back.


would not be any different that a regular electric fence, except laid out just above the ground. step on while in contact with the ground, zap. same as touching electric fence and touching the ground. zap
A regular electric fence pulse mechanism increases the voltage and not the amperage for zap factor. The step up transformer charges a capacitor that discarges the pulses of what hear and feel with a livestock electric fence. It is amperage that kill, not the voltage. But with electronics a surge in voltage will destroy solid state circuits. Even if said "robot" had redundant fuze protection, it will run out fuzes to be blown eventually.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, the technology is already here.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

seen that one a couple of days ago. guess it time to invest in a kevlar umbrella. About the only thing I can think there for protection is a mobile microwave beam transmitter that the Army been checking into for crowd control/civil unrest.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

a front loader as in a tractor. maybe a fork lift.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> seen that one a couple of days ago. guess it time to invest in a kevlar umbrella. About the only thing I can think there for protection is a mobile microwave beam transmitter that the Army been checking into for crowd control/civil unrest.
> View attachment 61017


Aw geezus...that's just sick. Not you, yooper; that thing is waaay over my line of what humans should do to each other. Robo-things, sure, but...man. Thanks for all the great ideas folks, most appreciated.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

With AI's ability to process in seconds what humans take years to do can open the door to some pretty frightful scenarios. I don't doubt for a minute that it will be weaponized and quickly find it's way to the wrong hands. The genie is out of the bottle.

Stephen Hawking warns artificial intelligence could end mankind - BBC News


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> a front loader as in a tractor. maybe a fork lift.


I have something for it. I'd squeeze the juice out of it with my grapple.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

KUSA said:


> I have something for it. I'd squeeze the juice out of it with my grapple.


Yeah!!!!! That would be fun to watch.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

yooper_sjd said:


> seen that one a couple of days ago. guess it time to invest in a kevlar umbrella. About the only thing I can think there for protection is a mobile microwave beam transmitter that the Army been checking into for crowd control/civil unrest.
> View attachment 61017


Haven't they already used these in the M E?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Fight a robot with a robot? Read up on your technical manuals.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

These might slow it down a bit...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey @whoppo is that real? I want some depleted uranium buckshot.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Hey @whoppo is that real? I want some depleted uranium buckshot.


I wish  It was an April Fool's thing that LuckyGunner did a while back.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Hey @whoppo is that real? I want some depleted uranium buckshot.


 Man you don't want to mess with depleted uranium. If we went in a vehicle hit with depleted uranium rounds we had to Suit up NBC. The dust caused when it strikes is not good for you. For drones I want a net that fires from a Potato gun dragging it to the ground so I can recover it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I want a drone killing eagle.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

This should be categorized like a chemical or biological weapon and in a hurry before some little dictator puts his programmers to work and wipes out a bunch of good people.



inceptor said:


> Well, the technology is already here.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

tripwire and barbed wire. motor oil on the floor. It lacks dexterity and would easily get tripped up. Then a shotgun with slugs and 000 shot. 

Pack it up and make a slot machine out of it. ;-)


----------



## ntxmerman (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll be on a boat on the Gulf coast.


----------

